# Coconut oil?



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

Benefits of Coconut Oil for Dogs | Petside

yay or nay?
Amount per feeding?

Lemme know


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

what are you using it for? I haven't used it but I have recently added bee pollen to Mel's diet and OMG he has never been softer or his scars from when he was attacked as a puppy are more pliable than ever before! It helps with joints It also helps with sooo many things, bot the best is I have not had to give him Benadryl for his seasonal allergies at all this year, first time every. YAY bee pollen and honey!!


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

I was told that it helps with allergies. 
Where do you get the bee pollen?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I get min here:

Our Honeys: Boston Honey Company

BUT it reccomended that you use Honey and pollen that is harvested within 50-100 miles of where you live to ensure the bees are feeding off what you are allergic too. So if you look around you for places that sell honey, ask if they have Pollen.

I did use Colorado, way far away the first time, and the benefits were so good I just went local to see if it would help even more.

Here are some other places: 
Bee Pollen - Dr. Harvey's
Bee Pollen - LocalHarvest


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I use coconut oil for so ,any things for me and my family. Everything from sunscreen, lotion to homemade toothpaste! It's anti fungal so great for baby rashes,etc. 

Anyway, I do put it in my Pups food! The first two days she had a little looser poop but after that its been normal


----------



## ddurkin55 (Jun 22, 2013)

Coach. My 7 year old Amstaff has mast cell tumors the honey from the area can also help regulate histamine levels and bring down the size of tumors when the microscopic cells create an allergic reaction causing inflammation and swelling. Very deceiving microscopic cells can cause alot of inflammation! My boy is also on 50 mg of bendryl
In the am and pm as well and it keeps the tumors flat. He has been through the full monti such as surgical removal of, chemo and radiation and it came back. But he was 5 amd now he s going on eight. 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh that is great that the honey works for your dog! Sorry to hear it even has to go through that.  do you use coconut oil for anything?


----------

